# I have a bad knock from top of motor



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Coysymonds85 said:


> So this is gonna be a little long but I will try to shorten the best I can, if you don’t know it all then it could change what the issue is. So about 2 months ago I was driving the car and noticed my “low oil pressure - stop engine” appeared and then went away.
> 
> I was parked so I turned my car off and checked the oil level, oil level was fine so I was confused got back in the car and started it and it was gone I drove it home and it didn’t come on again. I drove it to work the next morning and I noticed a didn’t sounding turbo noise but it wasn’t extreme and faint so I wasn’t sure if I was just paranoid from the day before. On the way home from work that day my low oil pressure light came on and stayed on the entire drive home. So I did some research on that and couldn’t find much besides oil filter or oil itself.
> 
> ...


TL;DR
1st - Low oil pressure lite lit
2nd - Checked and oil level is fine
3rd - Changed oil and filter, properly installed cap
4th - noticed chain noise
5th - replaced timing chain and guides
6th - replaced valve lifters
7th - still have some chain noise

Did you replace the tensioner? Did you correctly time the engine?

This is my recent timing chain debacle:
What else should I do when replacing the timing chain?


----------



## Coysymonds85 (Jun 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> TL;DR
> 1st - Low oil pressure lite lit
> 2nd - Checked and oil level is fine
> 3rd - Changed oil and filter, properly installed cap
> ...


Yea, so I’ve done all that. I think I’m a little past all that. I’ve replaced all my valve lifters already. No “low oil pressure” light is on, oil level is fine. Car drives but is slow Because if the knock sensor going off. I’m asking to see if there is anything else in the top of this engine that I haven’t already done that could possibly be the cause to knocking sound, as I stated earlier it is definitely coming from the valve area and the knock becomes faster with the rpms going up.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Coysymonds85 said:


> Yea, so I’ve done all that. I think I’m a little past all that. I’ve replaced all my valve lifters already. No “low oil pressure” light is on, oil level is fine. Car drives but is slow Because if the knock sensor going off. I’m asking to see if there is anything else in the top of this engine that I haven’t already done that could possibly be the cause to knocking sound, as I stated earlier it is definitely coming from the valve area and the knock becomes faster with the rpms going up.


All I did was summarize what you said. TL;DR means Too Long Didn't Read

and then I asked some questions.

I'll ask another, did you consider replacing the knock sensor?


----------



## Coysymonds85 (Jun 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> All I did was summarize what you said. TL;DR means Too Long Didn't Read
> 
> and then I asked some questions.
> 
> I'll ask another, did you consider replacing the knock sensor?


Meant to hit the reply button my bad. “I thought about it but would a bad knock sensor cause a knock or loud tick in rhythm with the rpms of the car?” Posted it here so you didn’t have to find the other reply


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Coysymonds85 said:


> Meant to hit the reply button my bad. “I thought about it but would a bad knock sensor cause a knock or loud tick in rhythm with the rpms of the car?” Posted it here so you didn’t have to find the other reply


You can edit your previous post by clicking on the 3 dots in the corner.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Coysymonds85 said:


> Meant to hit the reply button my bad. “I thought about it but would a bad knock sensor cause a knock or loud tick in rhythm with the rpms of the car?” Posted it here so you didn’t have to find the other reply


You know, I am not sure. I was going to say it would not change with RPMs, but maybe it could change with a change in vibrations. not sure.


----------



## Coysymonds85 (Jun 4, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> You know, I am not sure. I was going to say it would not change with RPMs, but maybe it could change with a change in vibrations. not sure.


It’s possible, I suppose.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just for grins:









Click, tick and rattle cause and fix list


This is my standing click, tick, and rattle list. This is an accumulation of things I have found on CruzeTalk and a few that have happened to me. If you have something to add, post below. If need be this thread will be edited to keep it to possible causes and their fixes. (Thanks to many people...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------



## Coysymonds85 (Jun 4, 2021)

Found out from a shop after finally throwing the towel in on what it was, rod knock is the culprit. Gonna drop the pan this weekend and see if I can change the crank bearing and go from there.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Coysymonds85 said:


> Found out from a shop after finally throwing the towel in on what it was, rod knock is the culprit. Gonna drop the pan this weekend and see if I can change the crank bearing and go from there.


Make sure you buy all the torque to yield bolts.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Rod knock is rod bearings.. main crank bearing s are most likely fine gt a boroscope and check the tops od the pistons through the spark plug holes to verfiy no damage as well


----------

